# Aaaaaargh Fleas! Help, help, help, help, help!!!!



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

I am soooo upset and need some serious help. Last Wednesday I discovered one of my dogs had what looked like flea dirt on him, I took him straight to the vet to confirm it (it was), and I saw one or two moving. I got a can of Indorex and a spot on for both dogs, clipped his coat super short, bathed him and applied the spot ons. My other dog is fine, nothing on her, and I suspect its because I put it on her every month, whereas I haven't done on him because he's old and I stupidly thought he didn't need it. I indorexed all but the kitchen cos of food and three rooms the dogs don't go in, went mad cleaning my room (both dogs were sleeping in my room) and bundled up all the clothes that were out in the open. 

I took all the clothes down to the laundrette, had them washed and dried, and washed stuff myself in our washer. All the dogs blankets got binned, along with any fabric toys. I put an old towel in the basket ( plastic), which I found a live flea on next morning, washed the towel but threw it afterwards. Friday found nothing. Saturday found a dead flea again on another towel I'd put in the basket so I paid an emergency vet consult to have them checked over. Both dogs clear. Ordered another can of Indorex online as its much cheaper. Saw nothing Sunday, but yesterday night I saw one on my leg whilst I was in the bathroom, it jumped into the basin and I washed it down the plughole. This morning I found a dead flea in the dog's towel again, so I've been back to the vets and bought another can as mine hasn't arrived yet, along with spot on for 4 hamsters, 2 rabbits and a chinchilla. I've sprayed the whole house with this other can, and whilst doing so, something black jumped off my quilt. 

Why the hell was it still alive when I'd sprayed so much stuff even I was feeling nauseous with it?!

How do I get rid of these evil little [email protected]? I'm scared there's loads of them (though one is enough!) and I can't get shut of them. 

I didn't realise my dog had them, my chinchilla has been playing in the living room with my dog in his basket, I'm worried she's transferred them to the shed and other animals, which is why I've put Xeno on all of them.

I want to call pest control but will they get rid any better? I've already spent a lot on stuff.

I am panicking sooo much, I feel sick and can't sleep at the thought of them in my room, I can't relax in the house, I feel like I want to burn it to the ground as I don't think I'll ever feel comfortable in it again, especially my room. 

Worse of all, I'm a work from home dog groomer, I don't know where these hideous things have actually come from, but I'm afraid its one of the dogs I've done, and this has ruined it. I feel like I never ever want to go near another dog again and certainly don't want them anywhere near my house. 

I have never dealt with this before and don't know what to do, please please please has anybody got any advice?


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

It's that time of year for fleas, have you stripped and hoovered your bed , also move the bed away from Any walls and and Hoover and put the flea powder down that kills the eggs, in fact sprinkle it on all the edges around the house and don't forget the sofas.

I really feel for you


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Fleas wont be all killed in a day, it takes a while for flea products to kill the whole cycle so no need to panic. 

make sure you dispose of the hoover bags straight after you hoover out into the wheelie bin not in the house bin. make sure sprays are used around the edges of the room in all corners and even on wood floors.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

You've done more than sufficient. Just give it a couple of days (and if there's untreated rooms, spray them too)


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

There is no more untreated rooms! Initially I left three that the dogs never go in, but this afternoon I went crazy with the Indorex and blasted every room in every corner and edge I could reach! I've actually got rather a sore throat from spraying the stuff but I'm just so desperate for them to be gone.

The hoovers are bagless ones but they've been emptied instantly into a bag, had Raid sprayed in them, sealed and put in the wheelie bin. The hoovers themselves have had any fabric bits washed in bleach, and Raid sprayed in them too. 

I forgot to say, most of the house is wooden floors and rugs, mine in my room have been sprayed back and front, hoovered, beaten, sprayed with Raid and then more Indorex. The floor is wood and I've mopped every inch about 4 times with bleach. 

Will fleas live/hide in plush animals? I've got a few plush dogs and a couple of dolls in my room, some I've had since I was a baby and I don't want to get rid of them. I've thrown out some already, but these I want to keep, I've sprayed them all individually with Indorex (not the dolls much in case it damages the vinyl) and tied them into bin liners. Do they need to go in the freezer? If so how long for?

Will fleas go in my hair? I'm desperately hoping their not on/ in the bed, and I've sprayed it all (so I've now got a bed full of insecticide, lovely), but I'm afraid of them going in my hair in the night.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Does Indorex work? Just that I sprayed my dog's towels yesterday, and checking them about 10 mins ago, found a flea in them, a live one at that. Why is the Indorex not killing them?

Also, would pest control be more effective?


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Does Indorex work? Just that I sprayed my dog's towels yesterday, and checking them about 10 mins ago, found a flea in them, a live one at that. Why is the Indorex not killing them?
> 
> Also, would pest control be more effective?


I forex does work, it's very effective.

Sit down, make a cup of tea and chill! Give it a few days and they'll be gone. As already said, they don't die instantly. Think about fly spray. You don't spray it and they all drop dead do they?

You've done more than sufficient to get rid of them, just be patient 

(And no they won't live in your hair!)


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you have a steam cleaner or steam mop? A steam mop for your hard floors would work well and probably more effective than mopping with bleach. Also you could steam your soft furnishings, dogs toys, etc. 

I don't think you need to spray the dogs towels. Wash them on a very hot wash, tumble dry them on high heat, that should do the trick.

I found a couple of fleas on Poppy recently. I used Advantage spot on and even though it says it kills fleas within 24 hours I got a couple of very lethargic, but still alive, fleas off her two days later.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Little P said:


> I forex does work, it's very effective.
> 
> Sit down, make a cup of tea and *chill*! Give it a few days and they'll be gone. As already said, they don't die instantly. Think about fly spray. You don't spray it and they all drop dead do they?
> 
> ...


BIB: that's just what I can't do! The very thought of them being in the house is making my skin crawl and I simply cannot relax.

The drop dead in seconds when I've sprayed fly spray and I want these vile little [email protected] to do the same:mad2:.



DirtyGertie said:


> Do you have a steam cleaner or steam mop? A steam mop for your hard floors would work well and probably more effective than mopping with bleach. Also you could steam your soft furnishings, dogs toys, etc.
> 
> I don't think you need to spray the dogs towels. Wash them on a very hot wash, tumble dry them on high heat, that should do the trick.
> 
> I found a couple of fleas on Poppy recently. I used Advantage spot on and even though it says it kills fleas within 24 hours I got a couple of very lethargic, but still alive, fleas off her two days later.


I don't have a steam cleaner or steam mop unfortunately, but the vet told me it wouldn't make much difference anyway . I've had yet another can of Indorex, and I'm going to spray the whole yard and garden in jeyes fluid this afternoon, in case their there and keep coming back in on the dog.

Anybody got any idea what can be safely sprayed in the rabbit run as I'm scared of letting them out? Same with the chinchilla, she's not allowed in the house to run about at the moment, all the small furries are quarantined in their shed for now, which is crap but better than risking them getting the fleas. Oh but I do have a harvest mouse in my room ( quite high up), I cleaned him out at weekend and there was nothing, he's to tiny to apply spot on to, so will he be ok?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I don't have a steam cleaner or steam mop unfortunately, *but the vet told me it wouldn't make much difference anyway* . I've had yet another can of Indorex, and I'm going to spray the whole yard and garden in jeyes fluid this afternoon, in case their there and keep coming back in on the dog.
> 
> Anybody got any idea what can be safely sprayed in the rabbit run as I'm scared of letting them out? Same with the chinchilla, she's not allowed in the house to run about at the moment, all the small furries are quarantined in their shed for now, which is crap but better than risking them getting the fleas. Oh but I do have a harvest mouse in my room ( quite high up), I cleaned him out at weekend and there was nothing, he's to tiny to apply spot on to, so will he be ok?


Plenty of evidence that steam will kill fleas in all stages of their life cycle Does Steaming My Hardwood Floors Kill Fleas? | eHow for one. Your vet's probably saying that so people will buy more flea treatment/sprays from them.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Have you seen any fleas on the rabbits or the chinchillas? if not i would leave them be. Do not spray their hutch, take them out and give it a good wash with hot water if you are worried.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Admittedly I haven seen anything of the rabs/chin, however the chinchilla was playing with my dog before I realised he had fleas, so I'm worried that whilst their not on her ( I believe chins can't get fleas due to how dense the fur is), that they may have hitched a ride on her into the shed and gone on the rabs/hams, so I've treated them all to be on the safe side. Their not in hutches, their free running on the floor (lino). 

Damn if I knew that, I'd have borrowed a steam cleaner off a friend! I'm surprised the vet told me that though, because their not going to get loads of money out of me - I work there and only pay the buy in price on everything!

Anyway, I went to get some jeyes fluid ( £36 for a canister of it!!), so I got a big tub of Virkon for £12.50 instead. I know its meant to be diluted, but how much do I dilute it to to do the whole garden?


----------



## katysu (Aug 26, 2009)

Jeyes fluid is poisonous to dogs, its the cold tar - is Virkon safe for animals? 

I'd slow down, you have put a lot of chemicals down, give it a few days for them to work. 

If you want a disinfectant then I use trigene (diluted as per instructions) - tho that has been superceded now by anigene, viovet & other online companies sell it.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

katysu said:


> Jeyes fluid is poisonous to dogs, its the cold tar - is Virkon safe for animals?
> 
> I'd slow down, you have put a lot of chemicals down, give it a few days for them to work.
> 
> If you want a disinfectant then I use trigene (diluted as per instructions) - tho that has been superceded now by anigene, viovet & other online companies sell it.


Yes virkon is safe for animals, but I phoned them up to ask how much to use, and they said it won't sort out fleas. When you say its poisonous, their not going to drink it, I want to put some disinfectant in a watering can and go over the whole garden. And I'm now wondering which disinfectant to get instead?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Give the chemicals a chance to work. If you are feeling funny after all the spray you are using then think how your animals will be feeling (especially your harvest mouse).

You do not need to disinfect your garden, this is just a few fleas we are talking about, not a plague of them!


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Give the chemicals a chance to work. If you are feeling funny after all the spray you are using then think how your animals will be feeling (especially your harvest mouse).
> 
> You do not need to disinfect your garden, this is just a few fleas we are talking about, not a plague of them!


How will I know when they've worked though? And that's what I'm really really afraid of, how do I know its just a few fleas and not a infestation (or at least quite a lot)?

Also, if I hoover tomorrow (not done today as didn't want to sweep all the spray up before its gotten into the carpet properly), do I need to spray again afterwards?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

The fact you have only found a handful of fleas proves you are not infested.
You have sprayed enough chemicals, I wouldn't spray anymore unless you spot more live fleas.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> The fact you have only found a handful of fleas proves you are not infested.
> You have sprayed enough chemicals, I wouldn't spray anymore unless you spot more live fleas.


You mean if there were lots they'd be jumping everywhere and I'd see them in the carpet/rug? Won't a few turn into a lot real quick though, from what I've read online, one to two fleas can fast become loads!

If I see anymore live ones should I respray the whole house again, just the room its in or the flea itself (if I can, they move like greased lightening)?

Oh and will they live or climb into plush stuffed animals?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Deary me - please, please do not spray anymore chemicals in the house! 

You need to give the stuff a chance to work!


Indorex will work for up to 12 months once applied - it will kill any new fleas that hatch

You need to hoover daily - put a flea collar in the hoover (not on the pets)

Wash all bedding (incl your own!) on a very hot wash


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

See I wouldn't have sprayed a second full can of Indorex all over the house, if I hadn't seen at least two or three very much alive and kicking fleas a day or two after the first spray. That's why I put on a second application, because I saw these when the stuff is meant to kill any new ones, I want to be 110% sure I've got all of them ( btw how do you know when you've got them all?), and seeing live ones is doing little to calm my already anxiously sick with worry mind. I'm also afraid even if I do get rid, that they'll reappear in a few weeks or months.

Do you think I should take all bedding, including the duvet and pillows to the launderette and putting them on the hottest wash they have? They won't fit in the home washer, and besides, I don't think it washes hot as the clothes are always cold when their taken out.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Cruella De Vil said:


> See I wouldn't have sprayed a second full can of Indorex all over the house, if I hadn't seen at least two or three very much alive and kicking fleas a day or two after the first spray. That's why I put on a second application, because I saw these when the stuff is meant to kill any new ones, I want to be 110% sure I've got all of them ( btw how do you know when you've got them all?), and seeing live ones is doing little to calm my already anxiously sick with worry mind. I'm also afraid even if I do get rid, that they'll reappear in a few weeks or months.
> 
> Do you think I should take all bedding, including the duvet and pillows to the launderette and putting them on the hottest wash they have? They won't fit in the home washer, and besides, *I don't think it washes hot as the clothes are always cold when their taken out*.


They're cold when they're taken out of the washing machine because the wash cycle usually has at least three rinses in cold water following the wash. Unless of course you've put the washing on a cold wash. You normally set the wash cycle to suit whatever you're washing and choose the temperature of the wash.

I'm not sure if you've mentioned how many fleas you've seen but a couple of years ago I visited an elderly friend whose elderly cat had died a couple of weeks previously. Her house was not the cleanest. Within minutes Poppy was scratching. I returned home about 1.5 hours later and started Poppy's daily brushing. I saw a flea crawl through the fur on her head, then another, then another, then another. I know she didn't have any the day before as I brush her every day and this was a very cold January day. I picked out and crushed the fleas. Then there was more. I stopped counting at 13 and bathed her.

The water made more fleas come out of her coat. There were easily 50 fleas on her that she'd picked up during that visit. It was Saturday evening, shops no longer open. I had to wait until Monday to get some Frontline and some RIP Fleas spray. I must have got most of the fleas out of her coat as I only saw about half a dozen on Sunday. After the Frontline there were still a few that crawled out, obviously not in the best of health.

I vacuumed all the downstairs rooms (Poppy doesn't go upstairs) and the hallway, moved as much of the furniture as I could, vacuumed the suite and all soft furnishings, sprayed with the RIP Fleas, washed the dog's and the cat's bedding, continued to brush and flea comb Poppy daily and waited to see what happened. Within a few days there was no sign of any more fleas.

I think with all that you done already you should now give it time to work. Check your animals of course but if there are still any live fleas they are probably half way to flea heaven and wont be able to give you the slip now.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

DirtyGertie said:


> They're cold when they're taken out of the washing machine because the wash cycle usually has at least three rinses in cold water following the wash. Unless of course you've put the washing on a cold wash. You normally set the wash cycle to suit whatever you're washing and choose the temperature of the wash.
> 
> I'm not sure if you've mentioned how many fleas you've seen but a couple of years ago I visited an elderly friend whose elderly cat had died a couple of weeks previously. Her house was not the cleanest. Within minutes Poppy was scratching. I returned home about 1.5 hours later and started Poppy's daily brushing. I saw a flea crawl through the fur on her head, then another, then another, then another. I know she didn't have any the day before as I brush her every day and this was a very cold January day. I picked out and crushed the fleas. Then there was more. I stopped counting at 13 and bathed her.
> 
> ...


Oh I never thought about the temperature of the washer! Duuh, even though I've set it to different settings, I just assumed it was cold cos the stuff is cold when it comes out!

Oh my god 50!! Uuuurgh I couldn't deal with seeing that many! I initially saw one or two live ones on my dog ( could have been the same one as it was at least half an hour apart when I saw it), then when I bathed him, about 2-3, though only 1 I saw on my hand I can say for sure, the others I'm pretty much going by the dots/blobs in the water, and whether or not there the same ones I'd already seen but now dead I don't know. I think I've seen 6-7 so far, 3 in his bed, 1 on my leg, 1 on my duvet cover, 1 on a piece of cardboard in my room and one in a bag of wadding also in my room. Both the card and wadding went straight in the bin.

I seriously hope your right and that their all either dead or going to be very soon.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Crumbs, I feel stressed just reading this thread.

Let's all just have a cup of tea, yeah?


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry. I am just so freaked out by the whole thing I've really really panicked.

As an aside the fur on my chinchilla's neck where I put the Xeno, is all flat and looks shorter, creating a 'dip' behind her head. I know its cos of the spot on, which is now dry, but will it go back to normal? Or have I ruined her fur? Xeno is safe for chinchillas but it says nothing about spoiling the coat.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Sorry. I am just so freaked out by the whole thing I've really really panicked.
> 
> As an aside the fur on my chinchilla's neck where I put the Xeno, is all flat and looks shorter, creating a 'dip' behind her head. I know its cos of the spot on, which is now dry, but will it go back to normal? Or have I ruined her fur? Xeno is safe for chinchillas but it says nothing about spoiling the coat.


I would imagine it's just where the spot-on has matted her fur slightly or weighed it down xx


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> Crumbs, I feel stressed just reading this thread.
> 
> Let's all just have a cup of tea, yeah?


Hahaha....

You wouldn't like to live at my house. I count it as a small victory if I go a week without seeing a flea.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

labradrk said:


> Hahaha....
> 
> You wouldn't like to live at my house. I count it as a small victory if I go a week without seeing a flea.


No no no, I don't find the fleas stressful (well, they're not great are they? But I've had them in my house several times and not freaked out). I find this thread stressful! :001_huh:


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Hahaha....
> 
> You wouldn't like to live at my house. I count it as a small victory if I go a week without seeing a flea.


 How on earth do you deal with that?! Oh jeez, no way could I live like that, I'd be a nervous wreck rocking in a corner! I'd even be without a dog if needs be and just keep a small caged pet!

By the way, when will it be ok to let my chinchilla back in the house? She's used to running around the living room each evening, but obviously I've not let her since this problem appeared, and I'm also a bit worried about her running around such a heavily sprayed floor.  But she can't understand why she suddenly can't come out (though I let her out in the shed instead), and is getting fed up I think, she threw herself at me earlier on.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> No no no, I don't find the fleas stressful (well, they're not great are they? But I've had them in my house several times and not freaked out). I find this thread stressful! :001_huh:


Haha, I meant the OP, just got the quotes mixed up!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> How on earth do you deal with that?! Oh jeez, no way could I live like that, I'd be a nervous wreck rocking in a corner! I'd even be without a dog if needs be and just keep a small caged pet!


Oh for goodness sake!
Part of animal ownership is having to deal with fleas, even the cleanest animal in creation could bring back a flea or two 

God knows what you would be like if you found a tick :yikes:

I suggest you take a few calmeze or something before your head pops :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Oh for goodness sake!
> Part of animal ownership is having to deal with fleas, even the cleanest animal in creation could bring back a flea or two
> 
> God knows what you would be like if you found a tick :yikes:
> ...


Actually ticks don't bother me so much, they may be revolting things but at least they stay stuck in the dog and are easy to remove and flush away. I'm not good with bugs full stop (at least most of them), especially not parasitic ones.

Anyway, the house has been hoovered this morning, so far, not seen anything *touch wood*, so what should I do now and when is it safe to say they've all gone? I'm hoping this won't happen again by making sure the dogs and rabbits are treated on the first of every month and reapplying the Indorex in a few months. It says it lasts up to 12 months, but I'm a bit skeptical that something will really keep working for the whole time companies say.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

You do not need, nor should you deflea your rabbits on a monthly basis. 
You *only* treat rabbits for fleas if and when you see fleas on them.
Especially as the rabbits don't live inside with your dogs.

I have only ever needed to treat rabbits for fleas if they have come in with them, and you won't find a single flea on my bunch.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I wouldn't treat rabbits for fleas unless i had to. YOu do know that xeno (which you are using on the smaller animals) contains ivermectin which can cause serious illness and death in collies??? I wouldn't let your dog near any of your xeno-d pets for at least a week.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Lopside said:


> I wouldn't treat rabbits for fleas unless i had to. YOu do know that xeno (which you are using on the smaller animals) contains ivermectin which can cause serious illness and death in collies??? I wouldn't let your dog near any of your xeno-d pets for at least a week.


I must have missed that bit :yikes:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

It's on the side of the box in big letters....or do you mean you missed the xeno on the thread?? lol


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Lopside said:


> It's on the side of the box in big letters....or *do you mean you missed the xeno on the thread??* lol


Yes dear 
Having half a collie I am careful with Xeno but when reading this thread my eyes kind of blurred over due to the amount of chemicals being used


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> You do not need, nor should you deflea your rabbits on a monthly basis.
> You *only* treat rabbits for fleas if and when you see fleas on them.
> Especially as the rabbits don't live inside with your dogs.
> 
> I have only ever needed to treat rabbits for fleas if they have come in with them, and you won't find a single flea on my bunch.


Oh ok, I won't do them monthly then. Just though prevention better than cure next time. Just out of curiosity though, isn't waiting until rabbits have fleas before treating them a bit like shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted?



Lopside said:


> I wouldn't treat rabbits for fleas unless i had to. YOu do know that xeno (which you are using on the smaller animals) contains ivermectin which can cause serious illness and death in collies??? I wouldn't let your dog near any of your xeno-d pets for at least a week.


Yes I know about ivermectin in collies, I specifically asked for dog spot on that was safe because of it. My collie won't go near any of the small pets at any time, she's terrified of them, but I'll keep them all seperate for a bit to be on the safe side.


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

Lopside said:


> YOu do know that xeno contains ivermectin which can cause serious illness and death in collies??? I wouldn't let your dog near any of your xeno-d pets for at least a week.


I am very sceptical that it would be just harmfull a few specif breeds. Dogs are mainly the same, biologically. But I would like to know more because I have a border collie.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Oh ok, I won't do them monthly then. Just though prevention better than cure next time. Just out of curiosity though, isn't waiting until rabbits have fleas before treating them a bit like shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted?


No, because it is rare for a healthy domestic rabbit to have fleas. I've taken in rabbits that have been straying for 9 months and not one flea was found.

Unless the shed that you keep them in is infested with fleas then you won't have a problem. And as you just stated your dogs don't go near your small animals the risk of them catching any from the dogs is slim to none.

I have a dog and cat that occasionally bring the odd flea home and not once in the many years I have kept rabbits have I had a flea out break.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

El Cid said:


> I am very sceptical that it would be just harmfull a few specif breeds. Dogs are mainly the same, biologically. But I would like to know more because I have a border collie.


It is due to a mutation in the MDR1 gene. You can have your dog screened if you are worried.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> No, because it is rare for a healthy domestic rabbit to have fleas. I've taken in rabbits that have been straying for 9 months and not one flea was found.
> 
> Unless the shed that you keep them in is infested with fleas then you won't have a problem. And as you just stated your dogs don't go near your small animals the risk of them catching any from the dogs is slim to none.
> 
> I have a dog and cat that occasionally bring the odd flea home and not once in the many years I have kept rabbits have I had a flea out break.


Alright, I won't treat the rabbits again. The shed is fine, I never really suspected there was anything in there to be honest, but paranoia and panic took over and I treated everyone just in case. My chinchilla's fur has gotten back to normal at least.

How do you just bring the odd flea home and not loads though or stop it turning to that? Do you think I've put too much spray down or will it not cause any problems just this once?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> *How do you just bring the odd flea home and not loads though or stop it turning to that?* Do you think I've put too much spray down or will it not cause any problems just this once?


You spot the flea so you treat = no infestation.

This year has been terrible for fleas.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> You spot the flea so you treat = no infestation.
> 
> This year has been terrible for fleas.


Ok, but what about those vet posters and stuff that says things like 'for every flea you see on the dog there's hundreds in the house' or are they just scaremongering?

Not trying to argue btw, if anything this thread has helped me loads, I'm just trying to understand what I'm dealing with so that I can stop it happening again.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Those posters are true if you *do not* treat.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Those posters are true if you *do not* treat.


That's exactly what I'm worried about though, that I had only treated one dog. I can't remember the last time I treated my older dog either, I stopped because I stupidly thought he wouldn't need it being old and not going out much.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Seriously...breath!!!

You have treated both dogs and the house when you first found fleas, correct?

With the amount of chemicals you have sprayed I will be surprised if there is a living flea in a 2 mile radius.

You have treated for fleas...you have found no more fleas..ergo, you have sorted the flea issue.

You have had dogs for years so I do not believe you have never had to deal with fleas before


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This thread is making me cringe with the amount of chemicals you're spraying around. I'd be more worried about that than the fleas, in fact, my pets have fleas at the moment and I keep spraying and spot-ons to a minimum and only use them when I really have to. As has been said, try to take a deep breath and give things time to work. Also, they are animal fleas so they won't live on you. You will get rid of them but just not today!


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Seriously...breath!!!
> 
> You have treated both dogs and the house when you first found fleas, correct?
> 
> ...


Thanks, that is a very comforting thought.

So if I when I check my dog's blanket tomorrow morning, I find one on it, what do I do then?

I didn't think I'd used that much chemicals, just the two cans of indorex?

Honestly, hand on heart, in the 13 years I've had dogs, I have never had to deal with fleas before, I have always kept regular spot on, worming and vaccs to an almost OCD level of marking on a calender when its due, which is why I'm kicking myself for being so stupid as stopping. And yes they taught us about fleas at college, but I zoned out of the discussion as the mere thought of them makes me itch. That's one of the reasons I've panicked so much, I don't really know what I'm dealing with as I've never had to do so. Then I read up that their really hard to get rid of, that they can hatch again when you think their all dead etc and totally freaked out


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Thanks, that is a very comforting thought.
> 
> So if I when I check my dog's blanket tomorrow morning, I find one on it, what do I do then?
> 
> ...


Indorex, and the like, usually say on the can that there is enough to treat an average size house (e.g. a three bedroomed house) so I think two cans could be thought of as excessive, especially in the space of time that you've used them. This is from their website



> Indorex, one of the UK's best-selling veterinary household flea sprays, is now licensed to kill house dust mites - as well as keeping homes free of fleas for a full 12 months.
> 
> Product features:
> •Indorex kills adult fleas and dust mites - and *prevents the development of their eggs and larvae*.
> ...


Here is their FAQ page Virbac (UK) Limited - Indorex which should answer any other questions you have.

You've also said you sprayed so much you felt nauseous, and that you'd also used spot-ons, Raid, bleach, disinfectant for the garden. Quite a cocktail of chemicals.

If you're still worried, borrow your friend's steamer and spend the weekend doing all your floors, soft furnishings, bed, curtains, etc. But really, I think you can now stop panicking .


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

If you find any tomorrow, don't do anything, just give them time to inhale your spray and die!


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

So I ckecked my dog's blankets this morning, both clear.

However, after I got out of bed and walked about on the rug for a couple minutes, I felt something on my leg, looked down and saw a black speck moving. Expecting it to leap off instantly, (which it didn't, it wasn't as fast as the others had been) I carefully grabbed the Indorex and gave it a hell of a blast directly on it. It fell off, and a few seconds later was back on my leg, I sprayed it again, and the floor around it, it fell off and seconds later it was back on my leg _again_. So this time I tried to squash it with a piece of paper, but it wouldn't squash, dodged me and fell back to the floor, which I sprayed again. How the hell are they still alive?! I'm seriously thinking of taking my harvest mouse out of my room for now and re-spraying everything again.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Cruella De Vil said:


> So I ckecked my dog's blankets this morning, both clear.
> 
> However, after I got out of bed and walked about on the rug for a couple minutes, I felt something on my leg, looked down and saw a black speck moving. Expecting it to leap off instantly, (which it didn't, it wasn't as fast as the others had been) I carefully grabbed the Indorex and gave it a hell of a blast directly on it. It fell off, and a few seconds later was back on my leg, I sprayed it again, and the floor around it, it fell off and seconds later it was back on my leg _again_. So this time I tried to squash it with a piece of paper, but it wouldn't squash, dodged me and fell back to the floor, which I sprayed again. How the hell are they still alive?! I'm seriously thinking of taking my harvest mouse out of my room for now and re-spraying everything again.


Firstly, you wont be able to squash a flea with paper, nor will you be able to squash it with your fingers. They have an exo-skeleton - a hard outer shell. If you manage to catch one then roll it between your thumb and finger (effectively crushing their legs) then crack it between your thumbnails. Or have a bowl of warm soapy water handy, dunk the flea in it and it will eventually drown. Wash your hands afterwards of course.

Personally I wouldn't spray Indorex on my skin, it's a potent chemical and not even meant to be sprayed on your dog.

It does sound as though there's only the odd flea. You have sprayed so so much Indorex I don't see the point in spraying any more. Vacuum everything thoroughly, make sure you go round the edges where the floor meets the skirting boards, if you have floorboards then the gaps, sofas, chairs, curtains, move all the furniture. Then when you've finished borrow the steamer and steam everything. Then tomorrow vacuum again although you shouldn't need to move the furniture again. Continue daily vacuuming if you think there are any more but to be honest I doubt there will be.

Another thought - are you sure it's fleas? Years ago I had some dried flower heads/grasses. They were in a spare bedroom. One day I noticed there were absolutely loads of small insects and they'd come from these flowers/grasses. The only way I could get rid of the insects was to throw the flowers/grasses out and thoroughly clean the bedroom.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Have you listened to a single word that has been said in this thread?
I suggest you re-read, sit down with some Valium or something and stop stressing.

The flea was dying hence being so slow..


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

You may well find more fleas - they lay eggs, these hatch

The amount of chemicals you've sprayed around the house should take care of them fairly quickly though!


You need to hoover everyday to ensure you get any up - wash their bedding regularly (and I mean daily if possible) 

Checking their bedding is not enough - it needs washed ... on a hot wash!


Treat BOTH dogs on a monthly basis - I'm sorry but I really don't understand how treating one but not the other would provide protection 

You / or any of the other animals could easily bring a flea or two in with you - they lay eggs .. hey presto, you have a flea problem

The only time any of mine have ever had fleas was when Smudge was a totally indoor cat so I must've brought them in from somewhere .....

They are absolutely rampant this year :frown5:


Please, please stop spraying more chemicals .....

Blasting a flea with indorex directly isn't going to do anything apart from expose you & the other pets to a big dose of chemicals which certainly isn't good for any of you (have you read the instructions on this!)


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

DirtyGertie said:


> Firstly, you wont be able to squash a flea with paper, nor will you be able to squash it with your fingers. They have an exo-skeleton - a hard outer shell. If you manage to catch one then roll it between your thumb and finger (effectively crushing their legs) then crack it between your thumbnails. Or have a bowl of warm soapy water handy, dunk the flea in it and it will eventually drown. Wash your hands afterwards of course.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't spray Indorex on my skin, it's a potent chemical and not even meant to be sprayed on your dog.
> 
> ...


I'll hoover again, but I don't think I can get hold of a steamer.

I sprayed it cos that's all I had to hand, don't really want to squash them with my bare hands:001_unsure:.

I'm sure what the dog had was fleas, this thing must have been one, other insects won't deliberately go on people, and it was blackish, very flat looking.



StormyThai said:


> Have you listened to a single word that has been said in this thread?
> I suggest you re-read, sit down with some Valium or something and stop stressing.
> 
> The flea was dying hence being so slow..


I have listened to everything on here, it's been a great help, and I was starting to feel better about it, but finding this one again, after so much spraying, has got me on edge again.



Lilylass said:


> You may well find more fleas - they lay eggs, these hatch
> 
> The amount of chemicals you've sprayed around the house should take care of them fairly quickly though!
> 
> ...


That's why I don't understand how there's still more alive?! Indorex is meant to stop them hatching, and as I've sprayed two cans a few days apart, shouldn't any I didn't get first time have been dealt with by the second lot?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> That's why I don't understand how there's still more alive?! Indorex is meant to stop them hatching, and as I've sprayed two cans a few days apart, shouldn't any I didn't get first time have been dealt with by the second lot?


No that's not quite right ...... if you read the instructions carefully it says

"Indorex Household Spray will interupt the life cycle of the flea but *you may see residual adult fleas appearing due to the chemicals being unable to kill off the pupa stage*."

This is why you need to hoover / wash bedding etc EVERY day until you don't see any more fleas .....

Also .....

"After spraying it is recommended that the room is closed up for half an hour and then ventilated for a further half hour. "

Please, please take head of this and don't spray any more of it when you / the pets are around - the advice is there for a reason


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I'll hoover again, but I don't think I can get hold of a steamer.
> 
> I sprayed it cos that's all I had to hand, don't really want to squash them with my bare hands:001_unsure:.
> 
> I'm sure what the dog had was fleas, this thing must have been one, other insects won't deliberately go on people, and it was blackish, very flat looking.


You said your friend had a steamer you could borrow . Small hand held ones could probably bought with what you've already spent on Indorex, etc.

Considering all the animals you have, I'm really surprised you say you don't want to squash a flea .

Have a look at the first few images of fleas https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=f...Mo-S7AaXrIH4DQ&ved=0CMkBEIke&biw=1280&bih=696. Is that what you're seeing? Look how small they are (the one on the finger image) - what's wrong with cracking that between your thumbnails?

Here's another site with good advice on how to deal with fleas How to Kill Fleas in a Home: 10 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> No that's not quite right ...... if you read the instructions carefully it says
> 
> "Indorex Household Spray will interupt the life cycle of the flea but *you may see residual adult fleas appearing due to the chemicals being unable to kill off the pupa stage*."
> 
> ...


When you say bedding, do you mean the dogs, or wash my bedding every day? Cos that's going to be expensive to do. I've put the dog's bedding in the washer again now though, on 90 degrees.



DirtyGertie said:


> You said your friend had a steamer you could borrow . Small hand held ones could probably bought with what you've already spent on Indorex, etc.
> 
> Considering all the animals you have, I'm really surprised you say you don't want to squash a flea .
> 
> ...


Before I click are the images life size, or horrible under the microscope things blown up to huge images? As I've said, I'm not good with bugs, live or pictures. That's why I don't want to crush it between my nails either, it grosses me out.

My friend has got a steamer, but she's quite a distance away, so I'd have to go to considerable effort to fetch it, and more cost to buy the liquid for it, so if its possible to do without it I will. Given I've already spent close to £100 so far between everything to try and sort this, I'd really rather not have to spend any more unless I have to.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Before I click are the images life size, or horrible under the microscope things blown up to huge images? As I've said, I'm not good with bugs, live or pictures. That's why I don't want to crush it between my nails either, it grosses me out.
> 
> My friend has got a steamer, but she's quite a distance away, so I'd have to go to considerable effort to fetch it, and more cost to buy the liquid for it, so if its possible to do without it I will. Given I've already spent close to £100 so far between everything to try and sort this, I'd really rather not have to spend any more unless I have to.


The only liquid you need for a steamer is water, absolutely nothing else. The machine turns the water to steam, the steam does the work. For £100 you'd have got a ruddy good steam mop to deal with the floors with hand held facility too which you could use on the furnishings, curtains, toys, etc.

The images are mixed. This one wont gross you out










and I really can't see why, if you tend to the needs of your different variety of animals, how you can't just squish a tiny little thing like that between your thumbnails. I don't like spiders, particularly those big ones that come into your house around September/October time, they really freak me out BUT Poppy's no good at spider disposal, my husband used to deal with them but he died so now I have to get on with it. I'd much rather crack a flea than catch a spider and dispose of it (humanely I might add, I use a spider catcher and then take it outside but it still freaks me out). Sorry to say it but really, man up and get on with it. If you'd had 50 odd fleas crawling all over your dog like Poppy had then I could understand it but you've only seen the odd one or two.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

DirtyGertie said:


> The only liquid you need for a steamer is water, absolutely nothing else. The machine turns the water to steam, the steam does the work. For £100 you'd have got a ruddy good steam mop to deal with the floors with hand held facility too which you could use on the furnishings, curtains, toys, etc.
> 
> The images are mixed. This one wont gross you out
> 
> ...


That image is a bit too small, I can't tell if it looks like what I've seen/found or not. Their blackish brown, well the things that came out if the dog/dig bedding were brown, the ones in the house/on me looked more black, flat and longish lemon shaped.

I though you had to buy special liquid to put in a steam cleaner, if its only water, I might try getting it off my friend.

I know it doesn't seem like a big deal, but if your afraid of/ hate bugs, even one or two becomes hard to deal with, especially when you know their in your room.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> That image is a bit too small, I can't tell if it looks like what I've seen/found or not. Their blackish brown, well the things that came out if the dog/dig bedding were brown, the ones in the house/on me looked more black, flat and longish lemon shaped.
> 
> I though you had to buy special liquid to put in a steam cleaner, if its only water, I might try getting it off my friend.
> 
> I know it doesn't seem like a big deal, but if your afraid of/ hate bugs, even one or two becomes hard to deal with, especially when you know their in your room.


Black, flat and oval says "tick" to me. Now THOSE you REALLY don't want anywhere on you.

The photo you showed? To me that looks like a midge.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Black, flat and oval says "tick" to me. Now THOSE you REALLY don't want anywhere on you.
> 
> *The photo you showed? To me that looks like a midge*.


Do you mean the photo in my post? That was off Google images for fleas, first one on the page I linked to https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=f...Mo-S7AaXrIH4DQ&ved=0CMkBEIke&biw=1280&bih=696.

Cruella - if that image is too small then click on the link to the Google images page or look at this one https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=f...vIDYBg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1280&bih=696&dpr=1 there's a couple of images there on the right hand side and they shouldn't gross you out - remember they're not real, they're just on a screen. If you need to identify a flea then you need to see pictures.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

DirtyGertie said:


> Do you mean the photo in my post? That was off Google images for fleas, first one on the page I linked to https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=f...Mo-S7AaXrIH4DQ&ved=0CMkBEIke&biw=1280&bih=696.


Hot diggedy dog...yes, that was the photo. To me it STILL looks like a midge 

Clearly, I haven't spent enough time in the company of fleas. All those years of vacuuming like a woman posessed must have paid off. Sure at one point the dogs or cats must have brought some in the house, yet I have never seen one.

But I do get where Cruella is coming from. Just talking about them makes me itch and scratch.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Hot diggedy dog...yes, that was the photo. To me it STILL looks like a midge
> 
> *Clearly, I haven't spent enough time in the company of fleas.* All those years of vacuuming like a woman posessed must have paid off. Sure at one point the dogs or cats must have brought some in the house, yet I have never seen one.
> 
> But I do get where Cruella is coming from. Just talking about them makes me itch and scratch.


Ha ha, you should consider yourself lucky . I don't see many at all, most years just a couple during the whole year and I'm convinced if I didn't have a cat I wouldn't see any normally. This year is apparently bad though and even so Poppy has still only had two occasions in the last few weeks where I've seen flea dirt on her, paid extra attention when brushing her and have managed to get them, I think it was two each time. After the second lot, a couple of weeks ago, I used Advantage and then two days later saw some more flea dirt and found a very lethargic flea crawl out and begged me to put him out of his misery :lol:. Nothing since so the Advantage seems to have worked.

I think for me I'd rather get rid of a tick, once you've spotted them it's easier to remove with a tick tool rather than trying to catch a running flea. Still gross though!


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

DirtyGertie said:


> Do you mean the photo in my post? That was off Google images for fleas, first one on the page I linked to https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=f...Mo-S7AaXrIH4DQ&ved=0CMkBEIke&biw=1280&bih=696.
> 
> Cruella - if that image is too small then click on the link to the Google images page or look at this one https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=f...vIDYBg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1280&bih=696&dpr=1 there's a couple of images there on the right hand side and they shouldn't gross you out - remember they're not real, they're just on a screen. If you need to identify a flea then you need to see pictures.


Yuck, the second link, although they look much bigger than what I've seen, are the right colour.



Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Hot diggedy dog...yes, that was the photo. To me it STILL looks like a midge
> 
> Clearly, I haven't spent enough time in the company of fleas. All those years of vacuuming like a woman posessed must have paid off. Sure at one point the dogs or cats must have brought some in the house, yet I have never seen one.
> 
> But I do get where Cruella is coming from. Just talking about them makes me itch and scratch.


My mum hoovers like a woman possessed. I've always rolled my eyes at her for going OTT with it, but I won't again, as clearly, it really pays to do it. Thank you! Somebody else who gets the quest feeling at the mere thought of them, was beginning to think it was just me.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Yuck, the second link, although they look much bigger than what I've seen, are the right colour.


They're just blown up pictures to illustrate what they're like. The one on the finger is life size in proportion to the finger, illustrates what size they really are. Here's another one taken from Google to show what size they are


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

DirtyGertie said:


> They're just blown up pictures to illustrate what they're like. The one on the finger is life size in proportion to the finger, illustrates what size they really are. Here's another one taken from Google to show what size they are


Yep, they definitely looked like that.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok, dogs blankets washed, room hoovered again, not sprayed anymore, so what do I do if I see any now?

Do they come out at night or day, or both? And how do I stop any from jumping on me, as that one this morning made a beeline for me and not just once either


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Ok, dogs blankets washed, room hoovered again, not sprayed anymore, so what do I do if I see any now


Kill it / them 

Keep hoovering & washing


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Our Lola has flea dirt Apple dosnt  actually not seen one flea on them since i de flead them and the home 2 weeks ago havnt seen any in the home either but both itching like mad, Ive decided that this summers Fleas are MUTANT!!!!


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Will fleas live in shoes? I've got a pair of converse trainers (cloth) that were in my room, and I'm now afraid of wearing them. I did spray some Indorex on/in them though, just a bit worried some could be hidden in them somewhere?


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Will fleas live in shoes? I've got a pair of converse trainers (cloth) that were in my room, and I'm now afraid of wearing them. I did spray some Indorex on/in them though, just a bit worried some could be hidden in them somewhere?


No. I highly doubt there will be any surviving fleas within a 10 mile radius now.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

OP, you need to read up on the flea life cycle.

A flea infestation is not stopped by killing every flea dead instantly. It will take time, unfortunately.


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Will fleas live in shoes?


I wouldnt think so, but you could put things in the freezer to kill anything, might do the same if you have somewhere warm/hot n dry.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

I sprayed them good and proper and they seem to be ok. Does anyone know how to check for fleas in stuffed plush animals? Like will they bury into the stuffing through the outer fabric?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

There could be some but shouldn't survive more than a couple of weeks without something to feed on - personally I'd wash them .....

Do some research online - there's absolutely tons of information available

How To Get Rid Of Fleas in Your House: Detection and Prevention

How to Get Rid of Fleas in Your Home - PetMeds®


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> There could be some but shouldn't survive more than a couple of weeks without something to feed on - personally I'd wash them .....
> 
> Do some research online - there's absolutely tons of information available
> 
> ...


I can't wash them, their not just any old cheap plushies, their collectable OOAK's, washing might ruin them. I have sprayed each one individually with Indorex and tied them tightly into a bin liner, but I'm not sure what to do next with them. There's not really that much space in the freezer either, but if freezing them works, I'll fit them in somehow.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I sprayed them good and proper and they seem to be ok. Does anyone know how to check for fleas in stuffed plush animals? Like will they bury into the stuffing through the outer fabric?


No, fleas won't burrow into them.

Seriously, chill out!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

And fleas.....


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Little P said:


> No, fleas won't burrow into them.
> 
> Seriously, chill out!


Thank you.

I really wish I could, but I just cant. Despite all the helpful comments on here, and the rest of the household calling me silly and saying I'm being daft, despite telling myself the same things, I just cannot relax and shake off the horrible feeling I have. I am so ill at ease in my room I can't stay in it, I have to psyche myself up just to go in, I spend as little time as possible there, and I can't relax to sleep properly either. I keep getting feelings as though something is on me making me itch and seeing things move even though there's nothing there. I have no idea why I've got such a fear, but it's driving me crazy and I don't know how to overcome it.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I really wish I could, but I just cant. Despite all the helpful comments on here, and the rest of the household calling me silly and saying I'm being daft, despite telling myself the same things, I just cannot relax and shake off the horrible feeling I have. I am so ill at ease in my room I can't stay in it, I have to psyche myself up just to go in, I spend as little time as possible there, and I can't relax to sleep properly either. I keep getting feelings as though something is on me making me itch and seeing things move even though there's nothing there. I have no idea why I've got such a fear, but it's driving me crazy and I don't know how to overcome it.


I know how you feel - I moved house last October because I couldn't stand the spiders in my old house! I snapped one day with a particularly massive one, packed a bag and vowed never to go back! I paid someone else to pack up all my stuff and clean the house!


----------



## Kathy J (Jun 1, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I really wish I could, but I just cant. Despite all the helpful comments on here, and the rest of the household calling me silly and saying I'm being daft, despite telling myself the same things, I just cannot relax and shake off the horrible feeling I have. I am so ill at ease in my room I can't stay in it, I have to psyche myself up just to go in, I spend as little time as possible there, and I can't relax to sleep properly either. I keep getting feelings as though something is on me making me itch and seeing things move even though there's nothing there. I have no idea why I've got such a fear, but it's driving me crazy and I don't know how to overcome it.


Go and see your doctor - you're heading for a breakdown.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I can't wash them, their not just any old cheap plushies, their collectable OOAK's, washing might ruin them.


I actually find it VERY insulting that you imply my stuff is not worth as much as yours

Regardless of monetary value, there is more to life than money - sentimental things are worth far more for me ......

Will leave you to your fleas


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Little P said:


> I know how you feel - I moved house last October because I couldn't stand the spiders in my old house! I snapped one day with a particularly massive one, packed a bag and vowed never to go back! I paid someone else to pack up all my stuff and clean the house!


It's an awful feeling, being to on edge and afraid to be in your own room. Unfortunately moving out isn't an option, so I've got to overcome it, but I'm stumped as to how to do that.



Lilylass said:


> I actually find it VERY insulting that you imply my stuff is not worth as much as yours
> 
> Regardless of monetary value, there is more to life than money - sentimental things are worth far more for me ......
> 
> Will leave you to your fleas


What? I never insulted you, at least I didn't mean to and I'm sorry if you think I did. Mine have sentimental value too (another reason I don't want to wash them), and there is indeed more to life than money. All I meant was that their not the sort of stuffed animals a baby might have, ie no sentimental value, mass produced, and full of polyester filling, which is designed to be washed, so I can't just bung them in the wash. I'm not sure where you got from that that I implied your stuff wasn't worth as much, I most definitely didn't mean that, and I sincerely apologise if it came out like that.

Please don't leave me to the fleas:scared:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I can't wash them, their not just any old cheap plushies, their collectable OOAK's, washing might ruin them. I have sprayed each one individually with Indorex and tied them tightly into a bin liner, but I'm not sure what to do next with them. There's not really that much space in the freezer either, but if freezing them works, I'll fit them in somehow.


Google is your friend 

One quick google about cleaning OOAK's bears and I get all the instructions....

*Put him in a plastic bag and put him in the freezer for 4-7 days (depending on the size of the bear). When he emerges, take him out of the plastic bag and leave him to dry out naturally.When completely dry, give him a gentle brushing.*

Once that is done, nothing will have survived, not that I think anything is living in them anyway


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Cruella De Vil said:


> It's an awful feeling, being to on edge and afraid to be in your own room. Unfortunately moving out isn't an option, so I've got to overcome it, *but I'm stumped as to how to do that*.


Meant in the kindest possible way - this seems like a phobia, either speak to your doctor or seek out a qualified hypnotherapist.

As I mentioned, I really don't do spiders but have had to steel myself and get on with it. Smaller spiders I can cope with if I have a kitchen towel folded in half and can grab it. Large fast running spiders in the house in autumn totally creep me out. I have a long handled spider catcher and whilst going "Eeew, eeew, eeew" and nearly pooping my pants I can do it. Creepy crawlies whilst I'm gardening are manageable because I wear gloves.

Get yourself some help and remember just how tiny they are compared to you .


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Google is your friend
> 
> One quick google about cleaning OOAK's bears and I get all the instructions....
> 
> ...


I wish I had your confidence, you seem to have more assurance from behind a computer screen than I've got actually being in the house

Ok, I've bagged as many as will fit and stuck them in the very bottom of the freezer, put everything else back on top if them and I'll swap them with the others next week. I've also checked right through the other dolls (outside!) which were stored in a cardboard box in my room, their clear, as is the dog bedding. Hoovered everywhere again, and put a bit more spray just on my rug. So why, can I _still_ not bring myself to stay in my room?



DirtyGertie said:


> Meant in the kindest possible way - this seems like a phobia, either speak to your doctor or seek out a qualified hypnotherapist.
> 
> As I mentioned, I really don't do spiders but have had to steel myself and get on with it. Smaller spiders I can cope with if I have a kitchen towel folded in half and can grab it. Large fast running spiders in the house in autumn totally creep me out. I have a long handled spider catcher and whilst going "Eeew, eeew, eeew" and nearly pooping my pants I can do it. Creepy crawlies whilst I'm gardening are manageable because I wear gloves.
> 
> Get yourself some help and remember just how tiny they are compared to you .


I don't do spiders either, I'm severely, like _really_ severely arachnophobic, to the point I can't even look at a picture of one without freaking out. 
But spiders I know I'm deathly afraid of, and most other creepy crawlies I can deal with despite not liking them, but this is something else. The weird thing is, I'm not as unnerved by them in the day, its in the evening/night time the thought of them really unsettles me. I've not stayed in my room longer than necessary now since I first found them on the dog 13 days ago. I'm not even sure what is scaring me so much, the fact they infest the house, that they'll bite you, that their so hard to get rid of or what. Nobody else in the house is like this with them and their not that bothered with the dogs or know much about them.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I wish I had your confidence, you seem to have more assurance from behind a computer screen than I've got actually being in the house


My confidence is backed up by science (which again you can use google to your advantage) and has nothing to do with being behind anything :wink:

Question: Have you found a live flea in the last 24 hours?


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> My confidence is backed up by science (which again you can use google to your advantage) and has nothing to do with being behind anything :wink:
> 
> Question: Have you found a live flea in the last 24 hours?


Not since that one Saturday morning *touch wood*, but then I've tried to avoid stepping on the rug in my room Had a fire last night to check nothing's started nesting in the chimney, I was afraid the heat would make them hatch, but there was nothing in the dog blankets this morning. I thought they could stay unhatched for weeks though?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Not since that one Saturday morning *touch wood*, but then I've tried to avoid stepping on the rug in my room Had a fire last night to check nothing's started nesting in the chimney, I was afraid the heat would make them hatch, but there was nothing in the dog blankets this morning. I thought they could stay unhatched for weeks though?


They can remain in their pupae for months. This is the pupal window. They do not remain in the eggs for months. Eggs and pupae are different parts of the life cycle.

Fleas will not nest in a chimney.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> They can remain in their pupae for months. This is the pupal window. They do not remain in the eggs for months. Eggs and pupae are different parts of the life cycle.
> 
> Fleas will not nest in a chimney.


Oh my god, so it could take months to be clear of them? I can't be like this for months!! :crying:

No, it wasn't fleas in the chimney we were concerned about, we've got open fires, weren't sure if a bird had made a nest somewhere whilst it's not been used over the summer, needed to check nothing had been blocked off before the cold nights return.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, really, you WANT some heat and vibration to make them come out of their pupae. Plenty of vacuuming will encourage to come out, and the warm weather is on our side in a way.

As long as they remain in their pupae, you can't kill them. Once they come out, they'll succumb to the spot-ons, Indorex etc. So you WANT them to come out.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Well, really, you WANT some heat and vibration to make them come out of their pupae. Plenty of vacuuming will encourage to come out, and the warm weather is on our side in a way.
> 
> As long as they remain in their pupae, you can't kill them. Once they come out, they'll succumb to the spot-ons, Indorex etc. So you WANT them to come out.


So even though I don't want to see one in the hope they've all been killed, chances are they haven't and seeing any would be a good sign?

And I've had an idea. My room floor is all wooden with no carpets, just one large and one small rug. I've already cleaned shelving, clothing (except what's in the chest of drawers) and all the furniture, apart from under the bed, which I've sprayed. If I go through everything under the bed inch by inch and store it, wash the curtains, rewash the bed clothes right down to the mattress and remove the two rugs, will that totally eradicate anything in there, or any possibility of there being something?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cruella De Vil said:


> So even though I don't want to see one in the hope they've all been killed, chances are they haven't and seeing any would be a good sign?
> 
> And I've had an idea. My room floor is all wooden with no carpets, just one large and one small rug. I've already cleaned shelving, clothing (except what's in the chest of drawers) and all the furniture, apart from under the bed, which I've sprayed. If I go through everything under the bed inch by inch and store it, wash the curtains, rewash the bed clothes right down to the mattress and remove the two rugs, will that totally eradicate anything in there, or any possibility of there being something?


Well, pupae can be a bit sticky so sometimes vacuuming won't get all of them up, but I think if you did that you'd stand a good chance of getting most of them up. You'd still need to continue with regular spot-ons for the dogs and regular vacuuming to stimulate any pupae left behind to emerge (and die).

No need to wash the curtains, they won't be up there. Only on the floor and any furniture/surface the pets have been on.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Well, pupae can be a bit sticky so sometimes vacuuming won't get all of them up, but I think if you did that you'd stand a good chance of getting most of them up. You'd still need to continue with regular spot-ons for the dogs and regular vacuuming to stimulate any pupae left behind to emerge (and die).
> 
> No need to wash the curtains, they won't be up there. Only on the floor and any furniture/surface the pets have been on.


The house gets hoovered every day regardless of anything (my mum says she doesn't feel like the house is clean unless it's been hoovered). Surely if I removed the rugs out of the room there couldn't be anything on bare wood? The skirting board has no gaps between it and the wall, and the floorboards have no gaps either, they've all been sealed as the eventual plan is to have them polished.

They curtains are thin, non lined summer ones. What about the duvet and pillows themselves (not the covers), can they burrow inside them or would they be visible on the outside if there's anything there? Cos they won't fit in the washer so they'd have to be taken to the launderette to wash. And is there anyway of having a rug cleaned to ensure its 100% free of fleas?


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> The house gets hoovered every day regardless of anything (my mum says she doesn't feel like the house is clean unless it's been hoovered). Surely if I removed the rugs out of the room there couldn't be anything on bare wood? The skirting board has no gaps between it and the wall, and the floorboards have no gaps either, they've all been sealed as the eventual plan is to have them polished.
> 
> They curtains are thin, non lined summer ones. What about the duvet and pillows themselves (not the covers), can they burrow inside them or would they be visible on the outside if there's anything there? Cos they won't fit in the washer so they'd have to be taken to the launderette to wash. And is there anyway of having a rug cleaned to ensure its 100% free of fleas?


Fleas do not burrow.


----------



## Fubrite (Jan 22, 2013)

Please have a read of this link

Die Fleas! Die! Die! Die! Freaky Cheap Flea Control

Although it's not a scientific article, it gives a much more common sense view of the 'thousands of fleas' that vets and flea product manufacturers tout.

And I would second going to your doctor - this sounds like an unreasonable fear to me...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Fubrite said:


> Please have a read of this link
> 
> Die Fleas! Die! Die! Die! Freaky Cheap Flea Control
> 
> ...


Good article, I like that.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Little P said:


> Fleas do not burrow.


So they won't be able to be inside the duvet and pillow stuffing?



Fubrite said:


> Please have a read of this link
> 
> Die Fleas! Die! Die! Die! Freaky Cheap Flea Control
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for that link! It is by far the least scary article I have read online (that I looked up myself before coming on here), everything I read, from yahoo answers to pest control websites, people were saying things like one flea can turn into loads and they can lay tons of eggs in a day so you quickly get totally infested. And I think that is what is mainly causing my fear of them, my mind is telling me the floors are now full of them because I've seen a couple on the dog and a couple in the house. Honestly, thank you so so so much - not saying my fear is gone all of a sudden, but at least I know what is causing it now, and I actually feel much better just for that.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I was in the same boat about a month ago when my puppy returned from home boarding with fleas on him! I convinced myself this meant it was going to result in an infestation and I was genuinely panicked. My older two dogs have never had fleas in their life and so I came here asking for advice too. Couldn't get to the vets for the prescription stuff so ended up bathing him in a medicated shampoo first of all. Seemed to kill the fleas and I was very happy! Until the next day when I found more live fleas on him!  So off to the pet shop. Bought some cheapy products in desperation and treated the dogs and sprayed the house. Didn't work. At this point I had already ordered in the 'proper' stuff - Indorex and Frontline from an online pharmacy. Had next day delivery and treated the pup and the house again. 

Haven't seen a flea since. 

If you can kill the few fleas you see it's doubtful they'll become an infestation. I managed to treat my dogs and home within three/four days from first seeing them. So you've done everything right.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I was in the same boat about a month ago when my puppy returned from home boarding with fleas on him! I convinced myself this meant it was going to result in an infestation and I was genuinely panicked. My older two dogs have never had fleas in their life and so I came here asking for advice too. Couldn't get to the vets for the prescription stuff so ended up bathing him in a medicated shampoo first of all. Seemed to kill the fleas and I was very happy! Until the next day when I found more live fleas on him!  So off to the pet shop. Bought some cheapy products in desperation and treated the dogs and sprayed the house. Didn't work. At this point I had already ordered in the 'proper' stuff - Indorex and Frontline from an online pharmacy. Had next day delivery and treated the pup and the house again.
> 
> Haven't seen a flea since.
> 
> If you can kill the few fleas you see it's doubtful they'll become an infestation. I managed to treat my dogs and home within three/four days from first seeing them. So you've done everything right.


That's one of the reasons I got more and more panicky, that despite spraying the whole house I still found live ones. When you kill a bluebottle that's buzzing around the kitchen or remove a tick, that's it - it's gone end of. But that is clearly not as simple for fleas and it's been making something I was already very unhappy at the thought of even worse.

However, I have cleared out every inch under the bed this afternoon, took absolutely everything and went through it bit by bit, nothing in or on any of it. So if there is anything still in my room it has to be in either the small or large rug. What are the chances of anything still being in them, and if I remove them how long would they need to be in storage for before its safe to use them again?


----------



## Fubrite (Jan 22, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> So if there is anything still in my room it has to be in either the small or large rug. What are the chances of anything still being in them, and if I remove them how long would they need to be in storage for before its safe to use them again?


I hate to say this, but you may not spot eggs or pupae... However given what you've already done, and how many you've seen, I'm guessing the chances of anything being in your room (and surviving) are slim to none...

Rather than putting the rugs away, (as fleas can remain in pupa form for quite a long time), you'd be better off hoovering them daily to encourage them to hatch and get hoovered up. You could put a flea collar in the hoover bag/canister, or spray inside it with the Indorex (if there's any left  ) to finish them off.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Owing to the super lavish application of Indorex I'd say the chances of a residual flea at any life stage are non-existant. 

I'd be significantly more concerned about breathing in the residual fumes. Both for my pet and myself. Be sure to air the house thoroughly and daily for the forseeable future.

If you want to play it super-super safe, take the 2 rugs to a dry cleaner.

Or you could consider dousing them in this product which I have used before. Unlike Indorex non-toxic to pets and humans but deadly to fleas.

Fleabuster Flea Powder Treatment Kills Dog Fleas & Cat Fleas

Not cheap as you have to import it. But I could never find food grade DE thus resorted to fleabusters.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Fubrite said:


> I hate to say this, but you may not spot eggs or pupae... However given what you've already done, and how many you've seen, I'm guessing the chances of anything being in your room (and surviving) are slim to none...
> 
> Rather than putting the rugs away, (as fleas can remain in pupa form for quite a long time), you'd be better off hoovering them daily to encourage them to hatch and get hoovered up. You could put a flea collar in the hoover bag/canister, or spray inside it with the Indorex (if there's any left  ) to finish them off.


Are the eggs and pupae too small to be seen with the naked eye? I have gone over and through absolutely everything and could see absolutely nothing.



Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Owing to the super lavish application of Indorex I'd say the chances of a residual flea at any life stage are non-existant.
> 
> I'd be significantly more concerned about breathing in the residual fumes. Both for my pet and myself. Be sure to air the house thoroughly and daily for the forseeable future.
> 
> ...


Will dry cleaning completely eradicate anything that could still be in the rugs?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Are the eggs and pupae too small to be seen with the naked eye? I have gone over and through absolutely everything and could see absolutely nothing.


The eggs are visible to the naked eye - they are about the size of grains of salt - but they are white and can be tricky to see.

Pupae tend to be coated in dust etc so are very, very difficult to see.



> Will dry cleaning completely eradicate anything that could still be in the rugs?


Yes.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> The eggs are visible to the naked eye - they are about the size of grains of salt - but they are white and can be tricky to see.
> 
> Pupae tend to be coated in dust etc so are very, very difficult to see.
> 
> Yes.


I gave everything a wipe/dust over with my hand, there was nothing on either my hand or the items afterwards. Any carrier bags that had dust or bits at the bottom have been binned and any piece of material bagged to put in the washer tomorrow. The only thing there might have been something in was a carrier bag full of dog leads, as when I took it outside, the bottom of the bag had a load of bits in it, but as I tipped all those leads straight out of another bag that was hung up in a shed for months and already gathered dust and bits in, I really couldn't say anything about it. Anyway, the bag's been disposed of and each lead gone over meticulously before putting in a fresh bag. Also, my mum has been sat in my room on the computer or stood on the rug all afternoon whilst I was sorting, nothing has climbed on her like it did me on Saturday.

Depending how much it is (I've already spent enough on this problem!) I will look into dry cleaning the rugs then.

Oh and I am actually sat on my bed, in my room properly for the first time in two weeks so this thread is helping with progress:cornut:


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

I checked the dog blankets again this morning, nothing on them. I've also had all my bedding washed this afternoon, the covers in the house machine, and I took the pillows and duvet down to the laundrette (there was nothing on them when I stripped the bed, but I took them just incase). I put them on the hottest wash they had, then bunged them in the tumbler - before realising I had forgotten to add soap, so I put them through the hot wash again. Cost £20 nearly, but at least they've been hot washed and dried on the hottest setting twice! Checked the mattress from top to bottom several times, nothing on it, and it's only a few weeks old so no holes or tears in it. 

I have now cleaned, washed and gone through every inch of my room, the only thing I can't check properly is the rug. What are the chances of there still being something there now?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I checked the dog blankets again this morning, nothing on them. I've also had all my bedding washed this afternoon, the covers in the house machine, and I took the pillows and duvet down to the laundrette (there was nothing on them when I stripped the bed, but I took them just incase). I put them on the hottest wash they had, then bunged them in the tumbler - before realising I had forgotten to add soap, so I put them through the hot wash again. Cost £20 nearly, but at least they've been hot washed and dried on the hottest setting twice! Checked the mattress from top to bottom several times, nothing on it, and it's only a few weeks old so no holes or tears in it.
> 
> I have now cleaned, washed and gone through every inch of my room, the only thing I can't check properly is the rug. What are the chances of there still being something there now?


I would say virtually nil. And if one dared to try and come into your house it wouldn't last long.

Indorex is supposed to protect for up to 12 months. For peace of mind I would spray your house at six monthly intervals.

I think you can now relax. Find time to go to the doctors and discuss your phobia now .


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I have now cleaned, washed and gone through every inch of my room, the only thing I can't check properly is the rug. What are the chances of there still being something there now?


Please know that the following isn't meant uncaringly and unsympathetically - but you asked he SAME question yesterday....and the day before.

Cruella...what will it take to feel reassured? It isn't meant narkily nor sarcastically, but how would you be able to put the whole flea episode behind you?

TBH, if I would feel like you are feeling....I'd just ditch the rugs. Nothing is worth THAT. Dry cleaning was suggested...but you aren't doing it. But short of disposing of the rugs there is no other solution given that nothing you've done so far made you relax. In 25 years...YEARS...of owning pets I probably used less flea spray than you did in the last week.

You gotta stop, girl. And I mean well. Truly.

Have the rugs dry cleaned or get rid of them and buy new ones. There are no fleas left in your house.

Be well


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Please know that the following isn't meant uncaringly and unsympathetically - but you asked he SAME question yesterday....and the day before.
> 
> Cruella...what will it take to feel reassured? It isn't meant narkily nor sarcastically, but how would you be able to put the whole flea episode behind you?
> 
> ...


Honestly? I don't know. Last night I managed to stay in my room and relax a bit, slept properly and felt ok with the rug. I was finally starting to feel ok about it all. This morning I have been to groom a dog (at another location as after this incident I don't want them close to the house), and cautiously started checking its coat. Halfway through clipping it, a flea crawled out of its coat moved down it a bit then went back into its fur. I freaked. Called someone who was working near me to check it but they couldn't find it. I begged them to bath it for me, even offered to give them the money for doing it if they'd finish it for me, I just couldn't bear the thought of being that close to the dog. Fair play,they did bath it (good job as I couldn't have and would have called the owner to come and get it), but they couldn't clip it. It took me three hours to clip the dog because I was trying to have as little contact as possible. I'm now back home, tossed every item of clothing in the washer and back to itching and checking nervously for anything every few seconds. I have come to the conclusion that my career as a groomer is over, I've last my bottle for being so close to the dogs, the slightest thing that moves on them is going to have me in a panic and you can't be a hands off dog groomer.

Maybe if I only have my own dogs that I know have been treated meticulously and checked, and see nothing else in the house, I will overcome my fears before long, but until then, to answer your question, I can't answer it, because for now I really don't know.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

So why don't you go to discuss your phobia/fears with your doctor or look for a qualified hypnotherapist as suggested . With the right sort of help you might not have to give up your career.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

DirtyGertie said:


> So why don't you go to discuss your phobia/fears with your doctor or look for a qualified hypnotherapist as suggested . With the right sort of help you might not have to give up your career.


Because firstly I'm rather skeptical that things like that really work, and secondly, even if it does, what will they cure? I'm not feared of the fleas in the same way as a spider phobia where your scared of the actual insect. They could show me a photo of a flea, and whilst it would creep me out (one of those microscope images not life size), It wouldn't affect me. It's what they actually are and do that I'm phobic about, how could they cure that?

And just supposing they did, isn't teaching someone to be blasé about fleas and the possibility of them being in the house a bit of a foolish thing to do?


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

Since reading topics on here about fleas, it has made take more preventative measures; like brushing, and vacuuming more often.
I have seen my dog scratch, but never seen any fleas, but it better to keep on top of things, just in case.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Because firstly I'm rather skeptical that things like that really work, and secondly, even if it does, what will they cure? I'm not feared of the fleas in the same way as a spider phobia where your scared of the actual insect. They could show me a photo of a flea, and whilst it would creep me out (one of those microscope images not life size), It wouldn't affect me. It's what they actually are and do that I'm phobic about, how could they cure that?
> 
> And just supposing they did, isn't teaching someone to be blasé about fleas and the possibility of them being in the house a bit of a foolish thing to do?


You really wont know unless you discuss it with a professional. You don't know how they would deal with your problem. Nor do I. Personally I don't dismiss anything (or believe anything) until I've researched it. And I don't think it would make anyone blase about fleas, it would deal with the fear/phobia and hopefully get you to a place where, if you saw a flea, you could deal with it without all the hullabaloo that's been described here. And if that saves your career it has to be a good thing surely.

Just in case you are interested, there is a thread running in General Chat at the moment about Hypnotherapy and some members have described their experience http://www.petforums.co.uk/health/375975-hypnotherapy.html. It should give you an idea of what is involved and you could ask questions of those who have experienced it.

To be honest, it sounds like you'd rather not do anything about trying to help yourself overcome your difficulty in dealing with them.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Cruella...what do you think a flea does? 

Yes, a bite can itch for a bit ...but it isn't like they transmit malaria or some heinous disease.

Its akin to being stung by some midges. Annoying, tedious, but not really something to worry about.

Plus, as long as there is a nice, fluffy host - the dog - they leave people alone. The only time you become interesting if there is no warm blooded alternative. They aren't interested in you whilst you are grooming a dog 

Be that as it may, in view of your parasite phobia, a rapid change of career may not be a bad idea. I don't wish to be rude, but I wouldn't want my dog to stand on a high table with a thin slip leash around his neck which acts like a noose should he slip....with a groomer dashing back and forth to the table because she has flea phobia issues. 

It is REALLY dangerous for a dog to be exposed to this situation. So until you've got a handle on the phobia, don't accept any more furry clients. Or groom and clip them on terra firma.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Honestly? I don't know. Last night I managed to stay in my room and relax a bit, slept properly and felt ok with the rug. I was finally starting to feel ok about it all. This morning I have been to groom a dog (at another location as after this incident I don't want them close to the house), and cautiously started checking its coat. Halfway through clipping it, a flea crawled out of its coat moved down it a bit then went back into its fur. I freaked. Called someone who was working near me to check it but they couldn't find it. I begged them to bath it for me, even offered to give them the money for doing it if they'd finish it for me, I just couldn't bear the thought of being that close to the dog. Fair play,they did bath it (good job as I couldn't have and would have called the owner to come and get it), but they couldn't clip it. It took me three hours to clip the dog because I was trying to have as little contact as possible. I'm now back home, tossed every item of clothing in the washer and back to itching and checking nervously for anything every few seconds. I have come to the conclusion that my career as a groomer is over, I've last my bottle for being so close to the dogs, the slightest thing that moves on them is going to have me in a panic and you can't be a hands off dog groomer.
> 
> Maybe if I only have my own dogs that I know have been treated meticulously and checked, and see nothing else in the house, I will overcome my fears before long, but until then, to answer your question, I can't answer it, because for now I really don't know.


What do you do for a living?

You should speak to your GP about your fear, show them this thread if necessary, they will see it's totally irrational.

Phobias are fixable, I've had exposure therapy, counselling and cognitive behavioural therapy for several phobias from a phobia of people coughing, to agoraphobia so bad I couldn't leave my bedroom.

We can advise and reassure until we're blue in the face but only you can sort the fear behind your issues. Don't dismiss exposure therapy (the thing you mentioned with the photos etc.), if you have a phobia, exposure therapy is difficult, but very effective - amongst those I have already mentioned, I had(have) a phobia of people vomiting that is so bad, when I started my exposure therapy, I couldn't even say the word!


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

I've had a long think about this.... 

Do yo have to travel far to get to a therapy centre or whatever it's called? Is it very expensive to have therapy? If so, there's no point considering it as I'm not exactly loaded.

And I'm VERY nervous about the whole thing, the thought of seeing a shrink is uncomfortable. And I'm worried the doctor will laugh at me too. 

Do you all think I genuinely need professional help over this? I've never sought anything for my arachnophobia because just the thought of being made to confront is enough to put me off. 

However, this is affecting me bad, I love dogs and now I don't want to be anywhere near them. I'm having trouble being around my own properly, especially the one I found the fleas on. I'm going to lose my career with it as the thought of being so close to a dog is freaking me out. And despite being fairly ok in my room now, I'm still getting heebie jeebies about the floor.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I've had a long think about this....
> 
> Do yo have to travel far to get to a therapy centre or whatever it's called? Is it very expensive to have therapy? If so, there's no point considering it as I'm not exactly loaded.
> 
> ...


Mine (which was pretty extensive) was all on the NHS


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Do you have to wait weeks/months to see someone, like you do for medical specialists? If so, it's going to be kind of pointless as I'll have lost all my customers in the meantime.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Do you have to wait weeks/months to see someone, like you do for medical specialists? If so, it's going to be kind of pointless as I'll have lost all my customers in the meantime.


It would depend entirely on your area/services available/health trust.

When I initially had treatment for phobias, I had an urgent referral and was seen within a week, although that's likely to have been because I had other things going on.

The next time around I didn't even "see" anyone - I had learned enough about the various therapies the first time round that I managed to do guided exposure therapy for my agoraphobia and social phobia with a cognitive behavioural therapist over the phone and via email.

I like to think I'm verging on normal now


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Do you have to wait weeks/months to see someone, like you do for medical specialists? If so, it's going to be kind of pointless as I'll have lost all my customers in the meantime.


Stop looking for excuses, you may say that you are not, but it is written all over your posts :yesnod:

It will only be pointless if you go in with a half arsed approach...OK so you may lose some clients in the mean time whilst you are dealing with your phobia BUT once you have beaten it you will be able to pick back up from where you left off.
Giving yourself something to work towards helps immensely with recovery.

If you want to carry on with all the negativeness then knock yourself out, but facing an irrational fear is never "pointless"


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Stop looking for excuses, you may say that you are not, but it is written all over your posts :yesnod:
> 
> It will only be pointless if you go in with a half arsed approach...OK so you may lose some clients in the mean time whilst you are dealing with your phobia BUT once you have beaten it you will be able to pick back up from where you left off.
> Giving yourself something to work towards helps immensely with recovery.
> ...


I'm not looking for excuses, just want to know what I'm facing and if its worth it.

Do you honestly think I can overcome this phobia with this sort of help though?

And what would you say to customers who call in the meantime?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I think you either need to seek treatment to try to sort out the phobia OR you're going to have to look for a different career 

A pet groomer is bound to come across fleas now & then!


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I'm not looking for excuses, just want to know what I'm facing and if its worth it.
> 
> Do you honestly think I can overcome this phobia with this sort of help though?
> 
> And what would you say to customers who call in the meantime?


Cruella, phobias, especially phobias of recent origin, are eminently treatable.

Moreover, unlike many other cognitive issues, they generally respond very well - as well as reasonably quickly - to a wide variety of therapeutic approaches. From Systematic Desensitisation, to cognitive behaviour therapy, to hypnotherapy, etc.
The only approach I'd be sceptical about if the whole "therapy" consists of anti-depressants and nothing else. Under the NHS this may well be the only thing they want to dispense, but, if needs be, you need to be prepared to stamp your feet a bit. But anti-depressants ( e.g. prozac) in conjunction with an additional cognitive modification works very well.

No, none of it is an instant, overnight fix but you are not doomed to years of tedious therapy sessions either.

Why not make an urgent appointment with your GP? Aside from affecting your everyday private life with your own dog, as a dog groomer your livelyhood is at stake at and, I would say, a valid enough rationale for your GP to fasttrack you to a psychologist ASAP.

Nothing whatsoever to be scared or to be ashamed of. You are absolutely entitled to get help for it....and help is out there. Go for it. In no time you'll look back and think "I used to be petrified of fleas, how odd".


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you all very much for all your helpful comments. 

I am going to make an appointment to see my doctor first thing Monday morning (would do it now but their shut weekends), and try and see them quite quickly. I do not want to have to give up something I trained for a long time to do and really enjoy doing unless I absolutely have to. I want to get rid of this phobia not my profession! I know as a groomer I should have been more aware of fleas, but on paper they didn't bother me, and until I've had to actually deal with them I had no idea I was so phobic of them. I've surprised myself by just how much they've got to me and affected me. Hopefully the doctor will be able to come up with something to help, or at least direct me to somewhere that can, I'll let you know what they say when I've seen them.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Try and be positive about therapy, you want to say to yourself "do I want to be like this for the rest of my life?". Hopefully, you don't. I had a phobia which was ruining my life once and I had hypnotherapy and I was cured! Totally changed my life. Its about getting to the root of your fear and changing the way you look at it and it can work if you are willing to give it a go and want to be cured.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I do sort of understand where the original poster is coming from. My dogs have never had fleas and it is my worst nightmare. If I saw one in the house I would want to torch it. Reading this thread I am now so itchy I need to get in the bath.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Firedog said:


> I do sort of understand where the original poster is coming from. My dogs have never had fleas and it is my worst nightmare. If I saw one in the house I would want to torch it. Reading this thread I am now so itchy I need to get in the bath.


Horrible feeling isn't it? Checking every tiny speck you see in case it moves gets you so worked up you start thinking your seeing them moving when their not and its enough to drive you insane. It's like following the white lines up the road when your learning to drive to make sure you don't go over them, once you start doing it you can't make yourself stop.

Anyway, I am going to remove the plushies from the freezer this morning and swap them around with some others. Sure hope they've not spoilt being in there.

I phoned the doctors, I can't see my own doctor, who I really wanted to see, until end of next week. That's too long to wait, so I took an appointment for tomorrow morning with someone else. Would really have preferred someone I know, but hey ho maybe this one will surprise me.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm so angry I can't speak

I've been to the doctor and, to put it mildly, he was as as much friggin use as a chocolate teapot. He basically told me I need to get over it and told me to read a book from the library:mad2:. He was no help whatsoever, that that was all he could suggest. And he was bloody rude too, his words were 'I don't know what you expected to achieve by coming here' and when I asked him how do people with a phobia of flying overcome their fears, he replied 'I don't have time to discuss other people with you' To say I'm not happy and fuming is an understatement:cursing::cursing::cursing:. Now I now why nobody ever wants to see him and he's always free whilst the other docs are full up for ages. Your supposed to feel better after seeing a doctor, I now feel worse as I feel stupid as well as anxious. I have made another appointment to see my own doctor next Friday instead, might have to wait nearly two weeks, but better than the bloody useless quack I've just seen:mad2::mad2::mad2:.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I'm so angry I can't speak
> 
> I've been to the doctor and, to put it mildly, he was as as much friggin use as a chocolate teapot. He basically told me I need to get over it and told me to read a book from the library:mad2:. He was no help whatsoever, that that was all he could suggest. And he was bloody rude too, his words were 'I don't know what you expected to achieve by coming here' and when I asked him how do people with a phobia of flying overcome their fears, he replied 'I don't have time to discuss other people with you' To say I'm not happy and fuming is an understatement:cursing::cursing::cursing:. Now I now why nobody ever wants to see him and he's always free whilst the other docs are full up for ages. Your supposed to feel better after seeing a doctor, I now feel worse as I feel stupid as well as anxious. I have made another appointment to see my own doctor next Friday instead, might have to wait nearly two weeks, but better than the bloody useless quack I've just seen:mad2::mad2::mad2:.


That does sound rather unsympathetic and very unhelpful. Ignore that doctor and wait to see your usual doctor next week.

In my area, you can self-refer to the Psychology service and bypass the GP completely. Is that an option in your area?


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> That does sound rather unsympathetic and very unhelpful. Ignore that doctor and wait to see your usual doctor next week.
> 
> In my area, you can self-refer to the Psychology service and bypass the GP completely. Is that an option in your area?


I'm not sure, it's such a tiny place I'm not even sure if there is such a thing here actually. I'm really hoping my own doctor is better (though they could hardly be worse tbh!) and has a better and more useful suggestion than to go and read a library book!


----------



## Newton Bear (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi, 
I'm dying to know how you got on - both with the fleas and the stress levels. 

I've been going through a similar situation and have had the week from hell.
We bought a kitten 7 weeks ago and didn't realise until almost a week later than she had fleas - how stupid and naive did I feel? Anyway, we got the kitten treated straight away at the vets and the spray worked a treat killing the little buggers instantly. The kitten had only been in 2 rooms (both with tiled floors) so the vet thought the house would be okay. However, being Mrs Panic, I treated the whole of the downstairs with Permaguard spray that the vet gave to us. After days of feeling sick and not eating with worry, I finally began to relax and started to really bond with the kitten. However, 5 weeks later my daughter suddenly got several flea bites two days on the trot even though her bedroom is furthest away from where the kitten had been. I inspected her bed like a thing possessed and low and behold found a flea in her bed. :yikes: Needless to say, the bed was stripped, everything washed on a high temperature, the room (which has laminate floor and one rug) was sprayed and vacuumed to within an inch of its life. I moved my daughter out and in with her brother. I then sprayed the bathroom, study and landing and then ran out of spray. By this stage, although there had been no more bites, I was paranoid to say the least and was walking around the house inspecting every speck of dust or fluff to see if it jumped. Imagine my horror when a speck jumped in my bedroom last Friday. Over the weekend, I have had a MAJOR clear out of stuff. The house has never been so clean. I have vacuumed everywhere every day and every room has now been sprayed, even the inside of the wardrobes. The problem now is that I can't relax. I'm constantly on tender hooks, I could burst into tears at any given moment and have started hating my house. I only relax when I'm away from the house and dread going back in. I'm hardly sleeping and when I do I'm dreaming about bloody fleas - my husband can't understand why I am so obsessed with this. I think part of the problem is that I've read so many flea horror stories on the internet that I've convinced myself it's going to turn into a major infestation. I've read that spreading salt on carpets and leaving it for a while and then hoovering works as well if not better than any spray - I'm going to do that too as an extra precaution even though no one has had a bite for over a week now. I really feel your pain - I feel as though I'm one notch away from a nervous breakdown. I would love to find the kitten a more relaxed home but it would break the children's hearts so I can't do that. I've decided that the kitten isn't going to have the run of the house as she gets older as I really can't go through this again. I know it's not been a big infestation but it's just about driven me bonkers. The only advantage has been my weight loss and the house is now very well hoovered. Please let me know how you got on and do read up on the salt and vacuuming solution. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Newton Bear said:


> ..................
> Please let me know how you got on and do read up on the salt and vacuuming solution. I hope you are feeling better.


You wont get a reply from the OP, she was banned from the forum some time ago.


----------

